# Langenberg Marathon



## DülmenerMTBer (15. September 2007)

noch 3 Wochen dann ist der letzte Marathon für dieses Jahr, was fahrt ihr zum Abschluß 77 km oder noch mal alles geben und 107 km ?
DA man die Runde ja 1, 2 oder 3 mal fährt kann man sich am Langenberg noch mal qualen und alles geben.
 Leider ist das Rahmenprogramm nicht so der Hit, Startunterlagen gibts ja nur Sonntag morgen, Sam. ist ja tote Hose vor Ort, aber sonst ist es eine nette Veranstaltung


----------



## AndiBonn86 (15. September 2007)

ah jetzt gibts hier nen neues thema zu dem marathon  da kopier ich direkt mal meinen text aus dem anderen langenberg-thema wo keiner drauf geantowrtet hat 



"Hey ! So ich lass das Thema wieder hier aufleben  Vllt liest das ja jemand 

Bin so im internet über diesen Marathon gestoplert... jetzt stell ich mir da son paar fragen... 
Bisher bin ich noch nie bei Rennen oder Marathon oder sowas mitgefahren sondern halt immer "nur" meine ca. 3000km/jahr in meiner umgebung allein oder mit freunden...
jetzt juckt es mich doch schon sowas mal mitzumachen! hatte ich sowieso mal fürs nächste jahr geplant, aber wenn sich dieses jahr ja noch die gelegenheit ergibt, warum net.... 
kann ich quasi einfach jetzt so daran gehen, anmelden, hinfahren und mitfahren ?! also quasi wie wenn ich für mich ne tour hier starte, halt nur dass zufällig viele andere die selbe tour fahren  oder sollte ich irgendwas beachten, vor dem rennen, während, nacher, was auch immer 

gruß andi"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DülmenerMTBer (15. September 2007)

Klar kannst du das so machen, die kleine Runde sollte kein Problem sein, wirst sehn das macht SÜCHTIG, die mittlere Runde wird schon etwas heftiger, vor allem weil du die Runde ja 2 mal fährst , das ist dann viel Kopfsache, und wenn du dich nach der kleinen Runde noch Saugut füllst, kannst du ja noch die 2 Runde dran hängen, du mußt dich ja nicht vorher entscheiden was du fährst,
fahr die nächsten 3 Wochen noch so viel wie möglich und dann ab zum Marathon, wir sehn uns


----------



## AndiBonn86 (15. September 2007)

jo, ich denke eine runde wird mir schon reichen wenn ich zügig fahr  fast 1000hm sind schon ganz ordentlich, und direkt das doppelte, vllt nächstes jahr  also dann, man sieht sich


----------



## hefra (15. September 2007)

Ich werd auch wieder mit fahren. Ich fands letztes Jahr sehr gut. Hoffentlich wird das Wetter auch wieder so gut, sonst kanns auf den Trails schon eng werden... Das heißt falls es die überhaupt noch gibt und nicht alles von Kyrill umgeworfen wurde.


----------



## r19andre (15. September 2007)

Hi,
jawoll da simma dabei.

Hab nur noch keine Ahnung was ich fahren soll. Entscheide ich spontan.

Andre


----------



## Marc B (16. September 2007)

wenn's wetter passt werde ich auch "anreisen". saalhausen und nordenau haben mir schon sehr gut gefallen also von der distanz wäre dann kurz und schmerzhaft interessant, aber hab' mich noch nicht entschieden.


----------



## Unrest (17. September 2007)

Werde wohl auch da sein, wenn ich irgendwie hin komme, und hoffentlich den 4. Platz in meiner AK zum 3. ausbauen - fehlen nur 26 Punkte...
Es reist nicht zufällig jemand aus dem Ruhrgebiet an und kommt durch Hagen durch oder an Hagen vorbei?!


Gruß
Unrest


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (20. September 2007)

Wenn alles klappt die 112 Km


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (20. September 2007)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Wenn alles klappt die 112 Km



na dann kann ich ja schon mal nicht letzter werden, wenn ich auch die große Runde fahr


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (20. September 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unrest (21. September 2007)

Hey Metzker!
Du kommst nicht zufällig durch Hagen (Hohenlimburg) durch und würdest mich mitnehmen?
Mit der Warterei hinterher hätte ich auch kein Problem..


----------



## 4XRacerPB (21. September 2007)

ich fahr die kleine runde und hoffe auf eine gute top 10 platzierung....mein streichergebniss hab ich ja schon...


----------



## Adrenalino (23. September 2007)

Hmm, ist zwar noch etwas früh aber kann jemand was zum Streckenzustand sagen? Die Aussichten für die kommende Woche sind ja mehr als bescheiden  :kotz:
So richtig kann ich mich an die Strecke nicht mehr erinnern, bin bisher 1x mitgefahren und überlege, wieder dabei zu sein. 

Problem: mein Racebike ist kaputt ( Gabel defekt ) und so wie es aussieht wirds in den nächsten 2 Wochen nicht fertig. Also muss mein American Eagle ran, das hat aber Starrgabel.
Ist der Kurs für ne Starrgabel machbar oder geh ich da unter? Wie gesagt, ich kann mich nicht mehr an die Strecke erinnern, bis auf den Matsch der 2005 reichlich vorhanden war.
Von Matsch hab ich definitiv genug für dieses Jahr!

Also, über ne kleine Streckenbeschreibung der Locals würde ich mich freuen!


----------



## Rampensau (24. September 2007)

Ich geh auch mit Starrgabel an den Start


----------



## Adrenalino (30. September 2007)

Wat is denn nu? Seid ihr da oben abgesoffen oder wat is?

Interessieren würde mich auch, ob Flaschen an den Verpflegungsstellen gereicht werden und wo sich diese befinden ( die Verpflegungsstellen, nicht die Flaschen  )


----------



## AndiBonn86 (30. September 2007)

ich denk mal an der strecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DülmenerMTBer (30. September 2007)

Wetter soll die Woche gut werden, was willst du denn mehr, fast kein regen, nicht das es dann kein Schlamm auf der Strecke gibt


----------



## Adrenalino (30. September 2007)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> ich denk mal an der strecke



Ich meinte eigentlich bei welchem KM-Stand......mann, hier wird aber auch alles auf die Goldwaage gelegt 



> Wetter soll die Woche gut werden, was willst du denn mehr, fast kein regen, nicht das es dann kein Schlamm auf der Strecke gibt



Nee danke! Zwei Rennen die mir jeweils den Antrieb ruiniert haben reichen mir  daher gilt : sollte die Strecke schon jetzt in einem solchen Zustand sein daß die bis Sonntag nicht mehr abtrocknet dann wars das - ohne mich! Dann wird das Saisonende eben bei nem anderen Mara eingeläutet, gibt ja noch welche die stattfinden.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (30. September 2007)

hmm ich als erstes-mal-nen-rennen-mitfahrer, muss ich mir da jetzt sorgen machen  ... wenn ich das hier so lese ...  ich will doch nur heile ankommen   und unter 2:22   und jetzt fragt nicht für welche distanz


----------



## hefra (1. Oktober 2007)

letztes Jahr gabs keine Flaschen nur Becher, aber das ist doch eigentlich normal! Ich hab noch kein Rennen erlebt wo Flaschen gereicht wurden (außer von Betreuern)

Wetter ist doch egal. Ob ich mir den Antrieb im Rennen oder im Training einsaue was solls. Wie hast du es denn geschaft in einem Rennen den Antrieb durch zu bringen? Ich bin dieses Jahr 5 Schlammrennen gefahren, gut die Kettenblätter gehen deutlichschneller weg, aber halten trotzdem mehr als 1500km, dann wirds aber eng.

Einfach tretten


----------



## Adrenalino (1. Oktober 2007)

hefra schrieb:


> letztes Jahr gabs keine Flaschen nur Becher, aber das ist doch eigentlich normal! Ich hab noch kein Rennen erlebt wo Flaschen gereicht wurden (außer von Betreuern)
> 
> Wetter ist doch egal. Ob ich mir den Antrieb im Rennen oder im Training einsaue was solls. Wie hast du es denn geschaft in einem Rennen den Antrieb durch zu bringen? Ich bin dieses Jahr 5 Schlammrennen gefahren, gut die Kettenblätter gehen deutlichschneller weg, aber halten trotzdem mehr als 1500km, dann wirds aber eng.
> 
> Einfach tretten



Hmm, da kann man mal sehen wie unterschiedlich noch die einzelnen Rennen sind. Ich kenne mittlerweile kaum noch ein Rennen bei dem keine Flaschen an den Verpflegunsstellen gereicht werden aber das ist wie gesagt unterschiedlich. Dann werd ich wohl mit 2 Flaschen fahren, dann brauch ich nicht an jeder Verpflegung anhalten um nachzufüllen.

Den Antrieb komplett ruiniert natürlich nicht, aber Kette und Ritzel waren schon fällig. Geht schnell wenn du bei nem Rennen jeweils über 100km durch Matsch, Schlamm und Dreck fährst und zusätzlich noch ständig Wasser von oben und unten dazu kommt.

Wenn ich denn mitfahre! Als Ausweichoption hab ich noch den Lautertal-Marathon, ist von der Entfernung her genauso weit wie zu euch nach Langenberg. Das letzte Rennen der Saison möchte ich möglichst schlammfrei fahren und was Regen im Sauerland anrichtet kenne ich als Willingen-geschädigter zur Genüge......


----------



## Wave (2. Oktober 2007)

wetter momentan im sauerland: 100 meter sicht, heute trocken, letzten tage regen, wald abgesoffen! hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## r19andre (2. Oktober 2007)

Tach,
hat wer was anderes erwartet?
ich nehms mit Humor ist eh das letzte Ereignis für mich.

Shit happens.

Andre


----------



## Adrenalino (2. Oktober 2007)

Wave schrieb:


> wetter momentan im sauerland: 100 meter sicht, heute trocken, letzten tage regen, wald abgesoffen! hab ich was vergessen?



Danke, tschüss, das wars!
Ich fahr zum Lautertal-Mara nahe Heilbronn, ist von hier aus genau so weit wie nach Langenberg. 
Selbst wenns die nächsten Tage absolut trocken bleibt ( aber das kann ich mir NICHT vorstellen ) wirds ne Schlammschlacht.

Schade! Vielleicht nächstes Jahr......


----------



## Wave (4. Oktober 2007)

bin ich jetzt schuld?

hab zwar auch nicht sonderlich lust auf matsche aber ist eh der letzte wettkampf in diesem jahr...danach hab ich viel zeit zum rad putzen


----------



## Adrenalino (4. Oktober 2007)

Wave schrieb:


> bin ich jetzt schuld?
> 
> hab zwar auch nicht sonderlich lust auf matsche aber ist eh der letzte wettkampf in diesem jahr...danach hab ich viel zeit zum rad putzen



Nein, wieso denn? Ich hatte ja sowas befürchtet! So gerne wie ich im Sauerland bin ( seit 2000 treuer Willingen Bike Festival Besucher ) die Maras im Sauerland sind nicht wetterverwöhnt.....zum Saisonende hab ich auf Schlammschlacht echt keinen Bock. Mir reichen die Mega-Fangopackungen von Frammersbach und Lohr für dieses Jahr.

Euch allen viel Spaß und ein sturzfreies Rennen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. Oktober 2007)

wetter wird ja genau zum richtigen termin perfekt  
http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/regframe?3&LANG=de&PLZ=59939&PLZN=Olsberg&PRG=citybild
aber ich befürchte in 840m höhe weht ein kühles lüftchen  da müssen wohl lange klamotten in die tasche


----------



## Blechquaeler (4. Oktober 2007)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> wetter wird ja genau zum richtigen termin perfekt
> http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/regframe?3&LANG=de&PLZ=59939&PLZN=Olsberg&PRG=citybild
> aber ich befürchte in 840m höhe weht ein kühles lüftchen  da müssen wohl lange klamotten in die tasche



Grüß Dich!
Verfolge Deinen Thread jetzt schon ne Weile, hatte vorher aber irgendwie keine Lust zu schreiben.  Doch nun fahre ich auch dorthin. Und das obwohl ich am Tag vorher in Herdorf den Tune-FRM-Cup fahre. Krasse Strecke. 210hm auf 4,4km, 6 Runden Vollgas.  Wollte Dir nur mitteilen: Nicht jammern, keine Angst, gib einfach Kette, OK? Das klappt schon.  Und wenn Du nach der ersten Runde noch nicht auf dem Zahnfleisch rollst, dann fahr halt noch eine!   Quäl Dich Du Sau!  Und Du wirst sehen, es geht viel mehr als Du meinst. Nur Mut! Kette rechts und los! Vergiß nur eins nicht: essen und trinken, ne halbe Stunde nach dem Start anfangen, dann hält der Druck länger als Du glaubst.  Viel Spaß dort. Ich hab auch Schiss, aber hilft ja nix. Saison ist bald zu Ende, also alles mitnehmen.
Schmerz ist nur Schwäche, die den Körper verläßt!!!!!!!!!!! 
CU, der Blechi 
Vielleicht fahren wir ja mal zusammen durchs Siebengebirge???


----------



## hefra (4. Oktober 2007)

Ich war heute oben auf dem Langenberg, was soll man sagen, an einigen Stellen sind noch wege im Schlamm zu erkennen! Ich bin froh, dass der neue Steuersatz noch nicht da ist, so muss halt der olle nochmal leiden 

Ich freu mich auf die Schlammschlacht und ich werde das ganze mit einem ziemlich abfahrenem Reifen versuchen, der ist wenigstens schnell und in dem Schlamm hat man selbst mit nem gutem Nobby keinen Gripp.


----------



## Wave (5. Oktober 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Nein, wieso denn? Ich hatte ja sowas befürchtet!



Hatte nur den Smiley vergessen 



hefra schrieb:


> Ich war heute oben auf dem Langenberg, was soll man sagen, an einigen Stellen sind noch wege im Schlamm zu erkennen! Ich bin froh, dass der neue Steuersatz noch nicht da ist, so muss halt der olle nochmal leiden
> 
> Ich freu mich auf die Schlammschlacht und ich werde das ganze mit einem ziemlich abfahrenem Reifen versuchen, der ist wenigstens schnell und in dem Schlamm hat man selbst mit nem gutem Nobby keinen Gripp.


Genau, nächste Frage: welcher Reifen? Racing Ralph oder Nobby Nic hinten?
Berg runter ists egal...kann man berg auf denn alles fahren oder ist knöcheltief Matsch?


----------



## Blechquaeler (5. Oktober 2007)

Wave schrieb:


> Hatte nur den Smiley vergessen
> 
> 
> Genau, nächste Frage: welcher Reifen? Racing Ralph oder Nobby Nic hinten?
> Berg runter ists egal...kann man berg auf denn alles fahren oder ist knöcheltief Matsch?



Viel Spaß mit Deinem Nobby und noch viel mehr mit dem dem Ralph, ich pack meine 1,5 er Black Shark Mud drauf. Hart, aber ungerecht... 

CU


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (5. Oktober 2007)

??? Ich bin einmal 2005 in Sundern mit Black Shark Mud in 1.9 Gefahren.   Also das werde ich nie wieder in meinen Leben machen.
Da würde ich eher mit Sliks fahren und bergab tragen als diesen gefühlten Rollwiederstand eines 3 Zoll reifens mit 0.3 Bar Luftdruck zu akzeptieren. 

Ich überlege ob ich für das Rennen den 2.1 Nobby drauflasse oder den neuen Ralph in 2.1 Teste...  Aber ich glaube für die Verhältnisse ist der nobby gar nicht schlecht trotz des hohen Rollwiederstandes. Ich probiere es einfach mal..Habe ihm auf den Alpentrails recht lieb gewonnen, und bin gespannt wie der sich in einem Schlamrennen schlägt.

@ Blechquäler Wünsche dir auch viel Spass mit deinen tollen Schlappen, wenn wir uns sehen sollten kanste meinen Satz BSM  gerne geschenkt kriegen. Dh fahre ich diesjahr nicht mehr.. 

@ Wave: Meinste die Anette läst sich mal wieder mit ihrer Freundin in der Startaufstellung blicken? 
Hm naja wir haben heute ne Sichtweite von 80 Metern gehabt am Morgen..

@ All: Wie sieht es denn mit dem Fahrtechnischen Anspruch aus, alles Forstautobahn oder auch Trail Abfahrten wie in Wetter oder Plettenberg?


----------



## Eddigofast (5. Oktober 2007)

Sooo Naß ist es doch gar nicht...war heute auf der Megasports Strecke..alles halb so Wild, bis Sonntag trocknet noch vieles ab ! Aber so trocken wie in Hagen wird`s nicht !  hust


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (5. Oktober 2007)

Das stimmt, alte Staublunge. Ich darf noch mal erinnern...
2005 und 2007
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/363497/cat/17289

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/209688/cat/500/ppuser/9054


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (5. Oktober 2007)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blechquaeler (5. Oktober 2007)

...aber die BSM 1,5" fräsen sone schöne Nut in den Trail...
Naja, mal schauen, womit ich dann wirklich antrete. Bin Samstag schon dort und werde mal ein wenig die strecke inspizieren.

CU there folks


----------



## Wave (6. Oktober 2007)

Blechquaeler schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit Deinem Nobby und noch viel mehr mit dem dem Ralph, ich pack meine 1,5 er Black Shark Mud drauf. Hart, aber ungerecht...
> 
> CU



vorschlag abgelehnt... 



Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> @ Wave: Meinste die Anette läst sich mal wieder mit ihrer Freundin in der Startaufstellung blicken?
> Hm naja wir haben heute ne Sichtweite von 80 Metern gehabt am Morgen..



ganz bestimmt...


----------



## pseudosportler (6. Oktober 2007)

Mal ne Frage an alle Langenberg Fahrer, bin auch dabei und wollte mir gerade ein paar Infos auf der Homepage ansehen, Startzeit, Anfahrt usw. und siehe da nix keine Verbindung herzustellen, bin auch den Link von der BSN Trophy Seite gefolgt, the same, hat wer die gleichen Probs und kann mir jemand die Startzeit geben, wollte mich bei den schönen Wetter noch ein bischen quellen.

MfG pseudosportler

PS: Hat sich erledigt, Seite war wohl nur überlastet, man sie sich Morgen  .


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (6. Oktober 2007)

Muss leider Krankheitsbedingt absagen.

Wünsche euch viel spass und Erfolg.

      

Und grüße mir die beiden bitte Wave..Heulllllllllllll...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Oktober 2007)

Was ist mit dir????
RK


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (6. Oktober 2007)

Halsschmerzen, Husten, Belegte Atemwege Kopfschmerzen-Gliederschmerzen, Übelkeit und ein wenig Fieber. 
Oooch habe ich einen Hassssssss..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Oktober 2007)

Och nöö, das ist ja echt mal sehr ärgerlich.
Dagegen ist mein "Werkstatt-Giant" bei Kaiserwetter ja fast ein Kindergeburtstag.
Das tut mir echt leid für dich.
Ich wünsche dir aber auf jeden Fall eine *GUTE BESSERUNG*!
Gruß Race-Kralle
sry OT


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. Oktober 2007)

sooo  heile angekommen ! was man leider zu dem einen nicht sagen kann  sah nicht wirklich gut aus...
und ausser das tachomagnet schwupps gegangen ist , genauso wie der chip der am ziel nicht mehr da war  wars  nen gelungener erster marathon  paar mehr trials wären vllt net schlecht gewesen  
so jetzt gehts erstmal mampfen   bis dennse


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Oktober 2007)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> sooo  heile angekommen ! was man leider zu dem einen nicht sagen kann  sah nicht wirklich gut aus...
> und ausser das tachomagnet schwupps gegangen ist , genauso wie der chip der am ziel nicht mehr da war  wars  nen gelungener erster marathon  paar mehr trials wären vllt net schlecht gewesen
> so jetzt gehts erstmal mampfen   bis dennse


*Glückwunsch *zum Finishen vom ersten Marathon.  
War in Langenberg nicht dabei, mir haben meine drei Rennen (Sundern, Wetter, Duisburg) gereicht.
P.S. Guten Hunger! 
@ all
Ich gratuliere natürlich allen Finshern zur Zielankunft.  
Scheint ja bei den widrigen Umständen echt eine Leistung gewesen zu sein.
Auf ein Neues in 2008!

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Wave (7. Oktober 2007)

Von mir dann auch mal Glückwunsch zum ersten Marathon, Andi 

War doch super heute: Sonnenschein, fast trockene, super schnelle Strecke und über 1000 Starter! Beine waren auch wunderbar. Das einzigste was mich gewurmt hat, dass ich am Start nur um Platz 300 stand. (ja, ich weiss, dummer schnöseliger Lizenzler). Hab außerdem einem Plattfüssler n Schlauch geborgt und nie wieder was von ihm gehört...trotzdem viel Spass damit!


----------



## Katrin (7. Oktober 2007)

Kann mir jemand seine gemessene Höhenmeterangabe für die 80 km Runde sagen? Mein "Schätzeisen" zeigte 2.325 Höhenmeter an; eine Abweichung die sich auf den Hochdruckeinfluss zurückführen lässt(?)


----------



## tranquillity (7. Oktober 2007)

Katrin schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand seine gemessene Höhenmeterangabe für die 80 km Runde sagen? Mein "Schätzeisen" zeigte 2.325 Höhenmeter an; eine Abweichung die sich auf den Hochdruckeinfluss zurückführen lässt(?)



Mein Polar hat 1780hm gemessen.

Weitere Daten: Durchschnittstemp. 10 Grad  Mindesttemp. 7 Grad, Maxtemp. 16 Grad
Strecke: 77,6km

Kalorienverbrauch 3427 KCal  
V_max 64,5 km/h

Naja, die letzten beiden Werte dürften sehr individuell sein  

Aber die Strecke war in guten Schuss, der Schlamm hielt sich sehr in Grenzen. Man konnte eingentlich überall gut durchknallen. Mir hat' Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Katrin (8. Oktober 2007)

tranquillity schrieb:


> Mein Polar hat 1780hm gemessen.
> 
> Weitere Daten: Durchschnittstemp. 10 Grad  Mindesttemp. 7 Grad, Maxtemp. 16 Grad
> Strecke: 77,6km
> ...




Danke für die Infos. Die Strecke war gut fahrbar, da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Und die Orga war an allen Stellen bemüht es den Teilnehmern recht zu machen.


----------



## Erzengel (8. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
fand das war der gelungen Abschluß einer schönen "Rennsaison"
Mein CS600 hat mir 78,7 km und 1820 Hm angezeigt.

Verpflegung war echt super, man merkt das die ganze Region Spaß an solchen Events hat.
Strecke war eher einfach vom Technischen Standpunkt her aber ansonsten echt perfekt zum Jahresende.

Erzengel

"Fahrradies Team"


----------



## hefra (8. Oktober 2007)

Gestern ist es ziemlich perfekt gelaufen, bis auf meine Trinkflasche die jetzt irgendwo auf der Abfahrt bei km 20 liegt... aber zum Glück gabs genug Verpflegungsstationen und anschließend genug Bier 

Die Strecke war von der Technik total einfach. Ich würde mir mehr Anspruch wünschen! Aber so ein bisschen ballern macht auch mal wieder Spaß.
Nächstes Jahr werde ich mehr Marathons fahren und dann auch auf die längeren Distanzen gehen, das liegt mir mehr als CC.


----------



## sunboy (8. Oktober 2007)

Blubb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (8. Oktober 2007)

ja nen paar trinkflaschen lagen rum.... net so super... aber das kann ja noch passieren und anhalten ist je nach dem schlecht.... was mich aber "geärgert" hat waren schläuche die wohl einfach nach ner panne liegen gelassen worden sind  der gewichtsgewinn ist ja wohl kein grund das ding nicht mitzunehmen... und wenn man vorher platz für nen ersatzschlauch hatte kann man dann auch den kaputten irgendwo hinquetschen...  zwar wird wohl die strecke nochmal abgefahren nach dem rennen und bereinigt oder so, aber trotzdem ist sowas meiner meinung nach unter aller sau... stand ja sogar aufm regelzettel dat man sowas unterlassen soll... so ne frau die ich gesehen habe hats richtig gemacht, die hatte hinten ausm trikot den schlauch hängen  
gruß


----------



## Apollon (8. Oktober 2007)

weiss eigentlich jemand was aus dem Typen wurde, der mit dem heli ins winterberger krankenhaus kam? 
mich interressierts nur weil man mir erst nicht sagen konnte ob mein Freund oder die 2. person im heli lag.
Es gab ja 2 Unfälle, beim ersten ist mein kumpel mit dem ich auch nach langenberg gefahren bin hingeflogen, weil er seinen sattel verloren hat (lol  )   und sich so das schlüsselbein und das handgelenk gebrochen hat. Der arme liegt jetzt zu hause aufm sofa mit gipsarm, und das am saisonende  
Tja, und der zweite muss auch dementsprechend heftig verlaufen sein...


----------



## 1298ep (8. Oktober 2007)

War das der mit dem roten Trikot in der Einführungsrunde in der Schotterlinks??
Hat nich so gut ausgesehen.


----------



## Apollon (8. Oktober 2007)

mein kumpel hat irgendwo am ende der 2. Runde runde im Graben gelegen, muss so ein paar kilometer vorm ziel gewesen sein. Wegen ihm wurde die strecke auch kurzzeitig gesperrt, damit der krankenwagen hochfahren konnte. Wie wo wann und was mit dem 2. passiert ist weiss ich noch nicht...

Übrigends: Noch mal ein digges lob an alle veranstalter&Co !! Hat mir echt gut gefallen das rennen      ok, war mein erstes weil man mich spontan  dazu überredet hatte, deswegen kann ich schlecht vergleiche ziehen. War aber toll und das war vll auch der richtige anstoss dafür mal nächste saison in den bikesport einzusteigen


----------



## Blechquaeler (8. Oktober 2007)

...und vor allem extremes Gut-Laune-Wetter!!!... Thx an den Verantwortlichen über uns...


----------



## 4XRacerPB (9. Oktober 2007)

hallo,

ich war der Fahrer der so schwer gestürtzt ist auf der Schotterabfahrt. Bin mit dem Helikopter ins kasseler klinikum geflogen worden. zum Glück nur Schürffwunden und bruch des Augenbogenknochen so wie einer gestauchten Rippe. 

Mein tiefen Dank gilt allen rettern die mir vor Ort geholfen haben, so wie den restlichen fahrern die die kurze Streckensperrung haben abwarten müssen.
ich hoffe ich kann bald wieder biken und man sieht sich nächstes Jahr wieder bei der NRW-Trophy

Für den Zusammenstoß mit den andern fahrern bitte ich ebenfalls um Entschuldigung


----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. Oktober 2007)

na dann mal gute besserung 
war was am rad gebrochen oder blockiert, oder "einfach so" hats dich dahergelegt ? 
ich selber hatte zum glück noch keinen schlimmen sturz... ausser einmal mitm bein in stacheldraht hängen geblieben und seitdem ne schöne narbe ... ich fürchte mich vor dem tag an dem irgendwas am rad nachgibt und ich mich desshalb böse hinlege  aber das risiko fährt wohl immer mit...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Oktober 2007)

@ 4xRacerPB
Ja, auch von mir natürlich *Gute Besserung* und auf das du so schnell wie möglich wieder auf dem Bike sitzen kannst.
@ andibonn86
Ich glaube, das es recht unwahrscheinlich ist, dass man stürzt, weil etwas am Rad nachgibt.
Wenn man ordentlich mit den Sachen umgeht und sie regelmäßig austauscht, wird da schon nix passieren.
Es sei denn, man vertraut auf Billigparts vom Chinamann und schätzt seinen niedrigen Preis.
Auch Carbonparts halte ich für nicht gerade ungefährlich (weil man in Carbon gebacken, kleinere Schäden am Rahmen nicht immer sehen kann).
Aber soll man, weil etwas passieren *könnte*, auf so viel Spaß im Leben verzichten?
Ich denke NEIN!
Außerdem kann man sich auch beim Essen verschlucken und daran dann ersticken.
Also dann, Kette weiterhin rechts, laset krachen und dann passt das schon!
Schönen Abend noch,
Gruß Kai


----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. Oktober 2007)

wollen wir es hoffen  und wenn doch, ihr erfahrt es als erstes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (9. Oktober 2007)

> hallo,
> 
> ich war der Fahrer der so schwer gestürtzt ist auf der Schotterabfahrt



Hey von mir auch gute Besserung. Tut mir leid für dich. Leider werden Rennen Bergauf statt Bergab gewonnen. Und auch wenn man auf der Kurzen in die Top Ten fahren möchte.

Ich kann mir das Szenario fürchte ich ziemlich genau vorstellen...

Nichtsdestotrotz schön das dir nicht mehr Passiert bist und hoffentlich sehen wir uns in Sundern..


----------



## Katrin (10. Oktober 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich war der Fahrer der so schwer gestürtzt ist auf der Schotterabfahrt. Bin mit dem Helikopter ins kasseler klinikum geflogen worden. zum Glück nur Schürffwunden und bruch des Augenbogenknochen so wie einer gestauchten Rippe.
> 
> ...




Da hast du aber deinen Fans einen mächtigen Schreck eingejagt. Wir sehen uns sobald du dich wieder erholt hast. Und Güsse an deine Freundin.


----------



## hooliemoolie (10. Oktober 2007)

ne is klar


----------



## Eddigofast (10. Oktober 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich war der Fahrer der so schwer gestürtzt ist auf der Schotterabfahrt. Bin mit dem Helikopter ins kasseler klinikum geflogen worden



Hallo B.... es gibt aber bessere Möglichkeiten an einen Helirundflug zu gelangen, ich Wünsche Dir gute Besserung...in Sundern bist Du wieder Fit!


----------



## wildsnoopy (11. Oktober 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich war der Fahrer der so schwer gestürtzt ist auf der Schotterabfahrt. Bin mit dem Helikopter ins kasseler klinikum geflogen worden. zum Glück nur Schürffwunden und bruch des Augenbogenknochen so wie einer gestauchten Rippe.
> 
> ...



Hey Kleiner was machst Du den für Sachen????  Melde Dich mal die Tage bei mir mit einer PN. Ach ja unter Deiner Handynummer bekommt man Dich nicht. Sende die mir auch noch mal zu

Alles gut


----------



## 4XRacerPB (12. Oktober 2007)

Vielen dank für die Genesungswünsche.

Im ersten Moment sieht es so aus als ob das Bike wohl gehalten hat. (naja zumindest bis zum crash...hab es aber selber noch nicht gesehen).

Zum Glück hatte ich noch Glück im Unglück, was hätte sonst noch alles passieren können...
Dank gut gefülltem Camelbak ist mein Rücken nichts passiert. auf jeden Fall werde ich versuchen die Saison 08 gesünder ab zu schließen.

@giga
Berg runter gibts aber auch gute Plätze und auch ein einfacher Schotterweg kann böse Überraschung bereiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (12. Oktober 2007)

gute besserung...


----------



## Unrest (12. Oktober 2007)

Hast du deine Glückskuh getragen? Ich wette nicht.. Und genau deswegen bist du gestürzt! 
Doofe Sache das, auf jeden Fall.
Gute Besserung auch von mir - wie sehen uns in Sundern!


----------



## 4XRacerPB (13. Oktober 2007)

*lach*
...das schlimme ist:du hast wohl recht.....die kuh war nicht dabei....und wir sassen 5 min im auto , da fiel mir ein das die kuh fehlt....aber zum umdrehem kein lust gehabt....


----------

